
Show HN: Jail-Testing How Internet Chemotherapy Works - jayjohnson
https://github.com/jay-johnson/nerfball
======
m_herrlich
Nerfing (gaming) ... In video gaming, a nerf is a change to a game that
reduces the power of a weapon or skill in order to maintain game balance. The
term is also used as a verb for the act of making such a change. The opposite
of nerf is buff (in either of that term's two usages).

------
dotdi
Um, what?

~~~
arkad
This refers to this:
[https://ghostbin.com/paste/q2vq2](https://ghostbin.com/paste/q2vq2) Also HN
comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15946095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15946095)

~~~
andybak
Thanks.

